# Body body Wear



## Chiller (Jul 5, 2006)

Taken out the window of my car while waiting for a light to change.


----------



## Arch (Jul 5, 2006)

great snapshot chiller...... maybe a little more than just a snapshot?... i dunno.... but the selective colour works well with this image and of course the title. Good work man :thumbup:


----------



## DepthAfield (Jul 5, 2006)

I like this very much!  Well done!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 5, 2006)

One more "genuine Chiller" ... you can hang your walls with them and have a really precious decoration!

The things you see (and manage to capture so well) when you cruise around in your car and just stop at a red light... wow.

And it really makes you wonder what bodybodywear might be, doesn't it?
(Or do you ALL understand this, only I don't?)


----------

